# Bilder faken (heißt das so?)



## smuuuf (12. April 2007)

Hi!

Erstmal zum Titel: Bilder faken - weiß nicht ob es wirklich so heißt... Bitte um die richtige Bezeichnung 

Also es geht mir darum Bilder zu "faken":

Ursprung:
http://www.funlinks24.de/fun_total/funpics_fetter_junge/fetter_junge_1.jpg

Ende:
http://www.funlinks24.de/fun_total/funpics_fetter_junge/fetter_junge_7.jpg
Weitere hier: http://www.funlinks24.de/fun_total/funpics-fetter-junge.php

Das ist ja schon teilweise recht dick.
Hat vielleicht jemand ein Tutorial dazu, wie man sowas macht?

Gruß,
smuuuf


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. April 2007)

Fotomontage um eindeutsches Wort zu benutzen...
Und eigentlich ist es auch nicht mal so schwer... wenn man das richtige Werkzeug hat... Bei einigen deiner Beispiele sieht man z.B. noch deutlich die Bearbeitungsspuren, die man gänzlich vertuschen könnte...
Einige Tutorials von dieser Seite aus dem Photoshop-Bereich dürften schon ein bisschen vermitteln.


----------

